# Ramen Noms!



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 28, 2010)

I love me some Ramen (not as much as grilled cheese).

Found this out in the darkweb

*How to Prepare Ramen* 
1.Open the package. 
2.Remove the dry noodles and the flavoring from package. 
3.Boil the noodles in water for 3 minutes then mix the flavoring in. (Drain a little water before mixing the packet for a Bold flavor) 
4.????? 
5.PROFIT!!! 

*How to Prepare Ramen alternatively* 
1.Open the package. 
2.Remove the dry noodles and the flavoring from package. 
3.Put noodles in microwave safe bowl in just enough water to make the noodles float 
4.Empty contents of flavoring package into bowl 
5.Place bowl in microwave for 2:50 
6.Empty water out of bowl 
7.Stop being cheap 
8.Buy real food 
9.????? 
10.PROFIT!!! 

*How to Prepare Ramen if you have any money at all* 
1.Do not eat ramen 
2.????? 
3.PROFIT!!! 

*How to Prepare Ramen if You're Lazy* 
1.Forcefully slam the package against the edge of your counter. 
2.Empty said powdered-noodles and unopened flavor-packet into microwave-safe bowl. 
3.Fill the bowl with water and place it into the microwave. 
4.Zap for 3 Minutes. 
5.Seek entertainment in the kitchen for 3 Minutes. 
6.Retrieve bowl from microwave and consume contents promptly. 
7.????? 
8.PROFIT!!! 

*How to Prepare Ramen in a Coffeepot* 
1.Fill your coffepot with 2 cups of water (which should be between 2 and 4 on your pot, a little bit closer to 4). 
2.Pour the water into the coffee making machine and leave a small pool of water at the bottom. 
3.Put noodles in pot. Turn machine on and wait. 
4.Once the machine is done, stir the noodles with your utensil of choice and mix in powder. 
5.????? 
6.COFFEE RAMEN!!! 

*How to Prepare Ramen for MAXIMUM FLAVOR* 
1.Open Package 
2.Put Noodles in Microwave safe bowl 
3.Put in enough water for Noodles to float 
4.Cook 3-6 minutes (depending on microwave, of course) 
5.Drain water 
6.Add 2 teaspoons of butter 
7.Mix in flavor once butter has melted 
8.Add salt/pepper if you wish 
9.????? 
10.PROFIT! 

*How to Prepare Ramen incorrectly*
1.Open Package 
2.Boil flavor powder in not enough water 
3.Place dry noodles in bowl 
4.Cover with hot flavor-water and let soak until lukewarm 
5.Drain broth, do not cook noodles all the way through for optimal suck, serves one. 
6.????? 
7.PROFIT! 

*How to Prepare Ramen if you're a weeaboo* 
1.Open Package, carefully because it's SUPER KAWAII JAPANESE FOOD!!!!11one. 
2.Place the Japanese dry noodles into your Japanese bowl and put in mizu(it means water ~ kawaii nippon neko desu ;3) and put it in your Japanese microwave for 3 Japanese minutes while munching on some japanese pocky. 
3.Put in the Japanese flavor powder in the water before putting it in the japanese microwave and carefully because it's very atsui(it means hot ~ sony naruto pocky nintendo desu ^_^) 
4.take the Japanese noodles out of the Japanese microwave and eat the japanese noodles. 
5.Eat it like the Kawaii Japanese anime characters do with sugoi chopsticks from spechell kawaii Sega happy animeland. 
6.???? 
7.PROFIT No, you don't profit, dammit! 

*How to Prepare Ramen if You Have Pica Disorder* 
1.Open package. 
2.Remove dry noodles and flavoring from the package. 
3.Throw away said noodles and flavoring. 
4.Eat packaging. 
5.???? 
6....?????


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok...let's make this a thread.

How do you eat YOUR ramen?

normally, I use the first method...but, I can and have come close to completing the weeaboo method.


----------



## Carol (Mar 28, 2010)

weeaboo method wa ii desu nee....itadakimasu!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 28, 2010)

I wish I could thank you more than once!


----------



## Carol (Mar 28, 2010)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> I wish I could thank you more than once!





It is soooo good to have you back on MT


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you.  I'm still a bit chaotic; but, I should settle soon.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 28, 2010)

Carol said:


> weeaboo method wa ii desu nee....itadakimasu!!


 
Also...needs more desu


----------



## Carol (Mar 28, 2010)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Also...needs more desu



daisuke desu


----------



## Big Don (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## David43515 (Mar 28, 2010)

I live in Japan so I usually just goto a Ramen shop, order, and sit reading the comics on the counter until the cook hands me a steaming bowl of noodles.....but when I make the instant I :
1) boil 1 1/2 cups of water
2) poor in the seasoning powder
3) add just a little butter
4) dropp the noodles in
5) crack an egg on top of the noodles
6) add a lid and let it cook for 3 min
7) gobble and bask in noodley goodness


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 29, 2010)

I never liked it with the egg; though I do enjoy egg drop soup.  *shrug*

I'll often add some chickens and green onions to mine when I'm feeling fancy.


----------



## Aikikitty (Mar 29, 2010)

I usually cook 4 packs of the Chicken flavored ramen at once.

Boil noodles in water
Add seasoning
Add 1 beaten egg per pack
Add 1 can of chicken
Profit!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 29, 2010)

You want to try this!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pot_Noodle

It really is the most disgusting 'food' on the planet. It tastes like warm cardboard whatever the flavour it says on the pot.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/wordofmouth/2009/mar/23/pot-noodle-doner-kebab-flavour
(you may want to google the word 'slag' btw to rude to explain here lol)


----------



## Flea (Mar 29, 2010)

1. Open cabinet door under kitchen sink.

2. Remove lid from trash can.

3. Deposit unopened ramen packet in receptacle.

4. Go to quality Asian restaurant.  Pad thai is always nice.

5. Profit!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2010)

Ramen with Miso - nuff said


----------



## Msby (Mar 30, 2010)

We always have at least 2 boxes of Shin Ramyun ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shin_ramyun ) lying around in the back of the dojang for emergencies. (read: after class munchies) Best instant noodles I've EVER had.  

To me, Tae Kwon Do introduced me to kim chi, brought me to the best Korean BBQ places in the area and gave me a Shin Ramyun addiction. :uhyeah: 



oh yeah, I learned how to kick too 

When I make the stuff at home, I usually add two eggs while it boils and leave them there without stirring.  Might add some meat too if I have it... or some kim chi.  If you haven't tried it yet, it will change the way you look at instant noodles o_o
(either that or I'm just REALLY hungry... Gonna go make some with steak now!)


----------

